

Ruby 2.0: What We Want to Accomplish in the Near Future - SlyShy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9LMOydfc4k

======
ianbishop
Highlights:

* Focus on YARV (Yet Another Ruby VM)

* Improved character encoding support

* Adding parameter distinguishers a la Objective-C/SmallTalk.
    
    
        e.g. def step(by: step, to: limit) vs def step(step, limit)
    

* Adding scope encapsulation to monkey patching to avoid conflicting changes throughout projects

* Adding conflict resolution to Mix-ins by allowing method renaming for conflicting methods

* Add method combinations similar to what exists in Common Lisp

* New implementation of Ruby interpreter for embedded systems (RITE)
    
    
       Hoping to dethrone LUA for game programming 
       
       Want to enter appliances and distributed computing

~~~
masklinn
> Adding parameter distinguishers a la Objective-C/SmallTalk.

Smalltalk or Python? Would `step(by:to:)` and `step(to:by:)` call the same
method or different methods?

------
chicagobob
Yes, but this talk was uploaded to youtube 8 months ago.

------
freakwit
Matz starts talking about 2.0 at about 14m30

------
frsyuki
RITE is exactly what I want to need.

The problem is that distributed systems (like message queues or notification
services) are required to be fast/scalable but very hard to
program/debug/test. One solution is embedding plugin mechanism in a carefully
programmed framework. There are examples such as Tokyo Tyrant's Lua plugin or
Apache Solr's plugin mechanism. But rather than Lua or Java, I want to use
Ruby because it's syntax and semantics are very suitable to write plugins.

RITE will make it possible. Ruby may be new standard of embedded languages.

~~~
evangineer
Section of Matz's RubyConf X presentation that covers RITE:

[http://www.slideshare.net/yukihiro_matz/rubyconf-2010-keynot...](http://www.slideshare.net/yukihiro_matz/rubyconf-2010-keynote-
by-matz/64)

------
HaloZero
No idea if this is kept up to date but <http://redmine.ruby-
lang.org/projects/ruby-19/versions/5>

------
Derbasti
The keyword arguments look a lot like the ones used in MacRuby.

------
chimeracoder
Very interesting. I'll be curious to see how Ruby comes to be used in the near
future and how it develops as a language.

